# wtb american flyer tender trucks or tender that has the spot for a 2 pin plug?



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone have one?

Electric tender trucks*

I have 2 american flyer tenders someone put lionel trucks on to operate on lionel track "shrugs"


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A little more info, please. Or pix.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you can better identify the tender (pics!) I might have something. Also, what coupler?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I know what's he talking about. I believe you're looking for a 5 digit tender truck, right?? The 5 digit tender has a hole for a 2 pin connector that goes to the engine, correct?? If that's the case, you will need a sinctered truck set, available on ebay. I might have a couple.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

These are the trucks I believe you need.. ebay #'s are....221076821477, or 360453712338


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

flyernut said:


> These are the trucks I believe you need.. ebay #'s are....221076821477, or 360453712338


I need them for a tender with the eletrical pickups. I have a 4-4-2 american flyer steam loco with the e unit in the loco, however, There is a plug on the back with 2 pins sticking out of it that is supposed to plug into a tender for the tender to pickup off the track. The trucks I need will need to be 2axle per truck 4 wheel trucks, but the front one will need the piece to attach the engine to the tender. I prefer to just buy a whole tender. I think I found one on ebay but it seems a bit over priced?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300746900171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW !! Flyernut, you are good. I had no idea what Doug was talkin' about until now. What other languages can you decipher?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> I need them for a tender with the eletrical pickups. I have a 4-4-2 american flyer steam loco with the e unit in the loco, however, There is a plug on the back with 2 pins sticking out of it that is supposed to plug into a tender for the tender to pickup off the track. The trucks I need will need to be 2axle per truck 4 wheel trucks, but the front one will need the piece to attach the engine to the tender. I prefer to just buy a whole tender. I think I found one on ebay but it seems a bit over priced?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300746900171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


The tender seems to be an ok deal...Keep in mind if you just buy the trucks, you'll need axles with plastic and metal wheels, the copper pick-up strips, and the special insulating truck rivet set, one for each truck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> WOW !! Flyernut, you are good. I had no idea what Doug was talkin' about until now. What other languages can you decipher?


It took a while but then I realized what he meant. I have a 5 digit Atlantic, and just happened to remember about the 2 pin deal....I am good, ain't I?? LOL!!!!!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

10 bucks isn't bad, but 12 bucks for shipping is a little steep. Hell, I think you can buy the engine/tender on ebay for 30 or 35 bucks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> 10 bucks isn't bad, but 12 bucks for shipping is a little steep. Hell, I think you can buy the engine/tender on ebay for 30 or 35 bucks.


I've seen a lot worse for shipping,lol..It's all in the need...


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I've seen a lot worse for shipping,lol..It's all in the need...


I don't need it that bad, I never use this stuff besides getting it running, then it goes to the closet.... I have a feeling when my hours are cut next week, i'm going to start selling a lot of stuff on ebay... I have way way way way too much train stuff. a closet full, a few boxes in the floor, and now the american flyer stuff that is still in boxes by the kitchen table.... I just didn't want to have a engine that didn't run. I rather have it complete.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Doug -- If you decide to sell the American Flyer stuff, try doing so on this forum first. I may be interested depending on what it is you have, perhaps others here too. I'm sure we all would give you a fair price and the items would go where they will be cared for properly.


----------

